# Does anyone know of a good relocation service to Israel?



## AvivaKoen (Apr 14, 2014)

I am planning on moving this summer to Tel Aviv, Israel and I'm looking for a reliable and affordable service which can help with my relocationray2:

Thanks!
Aviva


----------

